# Jesus, what if?



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Im an INTP and I believe Jesus existed and I believe in him, but for those that dont believe, lets say what if he existed. What do you think his personality trait would be or if he even was limited to one trait.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

The general conclusion seems to be INFJ.

I find it hard to tell for sure though, though I've never looked at sources outside the bible. It can be easy to type a historic figure if they've written an autobiography, or even just their own thoughts in a book or something. It can also be easy if you have biographical information from somebody who knew the subject, or studied the subject through their works. But the new testament isn't exactly a very thorough biography of jesus. A lot is missing about his personal life, his personal thoughts....What is in the new testament is limited, and the people responsible for writing it and putting it together could have been extremely selective. Its not detailed enough to really give us insight into how he interacted with people, its just dry text, translated many times again, context often lost. Did he really address his mother as "woman"? Or did he use a word that, at the time, would have been an affectionate term for a woman held dear? What was he doing when he said that? How was he addressing her physically?

If he indeed allowed himself to be sacrificed for the sake of mankind, there's not just one temperament that would do such a thing. An NF may do it out of love, and thats the reason we assume Jesus did that. But an SJ may do it out of duty, which is quite possible since the prophesies in the old testament had to be fulfilled.


----------



## life support (Feb 19, 2011)

i always assumed that jesus was a historical (real) being? but that the point of contention was whether or not he was truly the "son of god". perhaps i have gotten my information wrong.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

An argument can be made that the story of Jesus was entirely mythical. I'm not entirely familiar with it myself, but google is your friend!


----------



## Lav (Feb 3, 2011)

He was quite arrogant and he had a great deal of imagination. That pegs him as...


----------



## yellowrose (Feb 8, 2011)

I always thought he would transcend the type descriptions :wink:


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Lav said:


> He was quite arrogant and he had a great deal of imagination. That pegs him as...


and YOU MUST BE THE DEVIL. OUT OF ALL THE EPITHET IN THE WORLD- ARROGANT?


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Michaeldh0589 said:


> Im an INTP and I believe Jesus existed and I believe in him, but for those that dont believe, lets say what if he existed. What do you think his personality trait would be or if he even was limited to one trait.


he TOOK ME OUT OF DEVILISHNESS SO I HAVE TO BELIEVE IN HIM.


----------



## Poteaux (Jan 19, 2011)

Jesus said "I am the gate", What type would that be?


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Poteaux said:


> Jesus said "I am the gate", What type would that be?


a PERSON'S IDIOSYNCRASY OR PERSONALITY CAN'T BE SIMPLY EXPRESS IN A SINGLE THOUGHT!.........WHICH YOU DIDN'T EVEN COMPLETE!


----------



## Poteaux (Jan 19, 2011)

So your saying that to type a person leaves no room for personal integrity?


----------



## Lav (Feb 3, 2011)

nallyha said:


> and YOU MUST BE THE DEVIL. OUT OF ALL THE EPITHET IN THE WORLD- ARROGANT?


Of course he was arrogant. Who would claim to be god otherwise? 

Does this subject make you nervous?


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

not at all.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Lav said:


> Of course he was arrogant. Who would claim to be god otherwise?
> 
> Does this subject make you nervous?


Jesus isn't God. Then it would make no sense that he died on the cross. Don't you think that for a sacrifice for humanity the person BEING sacrificed would need to represent it? A perfect HUMAN had to die in order to compensate for our sins, not God, otherwise it would make no sense.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Michaeldh0589 said:


> Im an INTP and I believe Jesus existed and I believe in him, but for those that dont believe, lets say what if he existed. What do you think his personality trait would be or if he even was limited to one trait.


The question isn't really if he existed as post #3 touches. There seems to be a lot of indication that he did exist. The questions are:
Was Jesus God's son?
Did Jesus himself believe he was God's son?


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> Jesus isn't God. Then it would make no sense that he died on the cross. Don't you think that for a sacrifice for humanity the person BEING sacrificed would need to represent it? A perfect HUMAN had to die in order to compensate for our sins, not God, otherwise it would make no sense.


The virgin Mary is sometimes referred to as the "mother of god". I even lived in a part of Sao Tome called "Madre de Deus"/Mother of God.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> Jesus isn't God. Then it would make no sense that he died on the cross. Don't you think that for a sacrifice for humanity the person BEING sacrificed would need to represent it? A perfect HUMAN had to die in order to compensate for our sins, not God, otherwise it would make no sense.


so you're limiting God? Jesus is God, the very bible says so


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

lib said:


> The virgin Mary is sometimes referred to as the "mother of god". I even lived in a part of Sao Tome called "Madre de Deus"/Mother of God.


So what? That makes even less sense. There is no reason for God to have a mother. Hahahaha


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

I just want to clear some things up, I've studied religion for a while, it's an interesting subject, but if we're going to use religious books as clarification on the subject, then let's understand there are many different versions of the bible. I'm a fan of the NKJV of the bible, and within that he never once claims to be God. He only claims to be the key to salvation, he mentions to have faith in him and his "father" can lead to salvation. He was a teacher, a philosopher at that, just in my opinion he was an enlightened one, such as buddha. The difference between the two in my opinion is buddha was human who reached enlightenment, Jesus was born enlightened (100% human 100% God as they say). In my own theory thats where the "soul" comes into play but that's a subject for another time. 

I just want to clarify that each bible is different, some include books not in others, and others have a change in words.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

nallyha said:


> so you're limiting God? Jesus is God, the very bible says so


God is the ultimate creator of things, there is no limit but what few rules to infinity that there are. I am limiting Jesus. If a man were God, his tribulations would have been worthless.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> The perfect human is an INFJ?


I didn't say that I thought that he was a perfect human. I was even open about his mental illness.

We're not even sure how he was in real life anyhow, even if under the assumption that he did exist historically as a person. Rather, we're typing as he is described in _The Bible_, as a character, because none of us knew the guy personally.


----------



## ragamuffin (Mar 1, 2011)

Haha! I think about this kind of thing too. Based on all of the stories and Sunday school lessons I learned as a kid, I would say that he is (was?) an ENFJ. That being said, I find it interesting how people interpret God differently depending on who they are, how they see the world, what their trying to get out of him (her?), and possibly, by their type. Ever heard the expression "God is my judge" or "God, the divine architect?" -Nice mottoes for SJs and NTs (respectively). Similarly, Jesus is portrayed as a teacher enlightening the masses, and by some, as a trickster charlatan, which fits the NF and SP types (respectively).


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

hmwith said:


> I guarantee I can likely quote most versions of _The Bible_ better than anyone here, but that's a different discussion. Trust me, I went through 15 years of Catholic schooling, and I've researched all religions in great detail on my own time. But thanks for the well wishes.


Haha. That's hot.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

hmwith said:


> I guarantee I can likely quote most versions of _The Bible_ better than anyone here, but that's a different discussion. Trust me, I went through 15 years of Catholic schooling, and I've researched all religions in great detail on my own time. But thanks for the well wishes.


Catholic!- now i see where the non sense is coming from!


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

nallyha said:


> Catholic!- now i see where the non sense is coming from!


You're assuming ignorance again, disregarding my personal investigation of religion, Abrahamic and otherwise.

Interesting.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

hmwith said:


> You're assuming ignorance again, disregarding my personal investigation of religion, Abrahamic and otherwise.


Well memorization is one thing, but comprehension is another. No doubt, I'm sure you know much more than I do on religion, but you should give us an example of that knowledge, because that would totally give me a boner. hahaha I'm not serious.

Do you think Jesus had a type though?


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

hmwith said:


> You're assuming ignorance again, disregarding my personal investigation of religion, Abrahamic and otherwise.
> 
> Interesting.


too bad you assumed that! now this applies to you: You're assuming ignorance again, disregarding my personal investigation of your/previous religion


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

nallyha said:


> your/previous religion


I was never Catholic. In fact, I've never been religious.



Paradox of Vigor said:


> Do you think Jesus had a type though?


Yeah, I was on the fence between ENFJ and INFJ, but I decided on INFJ.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

hmwith said:


> I was never Catholic.


too bad i assumed that, now I'm gonna have to Shake my head and say whatever!


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

nallyha said:


> too bad i assumed that, now I'm gonna have to Shake my head and say whatever!


"whatever!"?
Are you sure you're an INTJ?


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

lib said:


> "whatever!"?
> Are you sure you're an INTJ?


No offense, but that is typical INTJ behavior, if proven wrong they do not like admitting to it, and try to avoid apologizing and it crushes them inside to do so. My friend is an INTJ and has admitted to it, plus I read it a lot, and I see it a lot.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> All the while I walk the path of Christ as best as I can.





lib said:


> You can begin by deleting words like "hell" and "fuck" from your writing unless it's meant literally.





Paradox of Vigor said:


> Why does it offend you? Because I can also disprove that cusswords are sins, if that's what this is about.


Whether cusswords are sins (in a religious sense) or not is irrelevant to me personally (see my signature). I just find it inconsistent with your claim of walking "the path of Christ as best as I can.".
"Why does it offend you?" The only thing offending me is your name written next to "INTJ" - because of your immature behavior.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

lib said:


> Whether cusswords are sins (in a religious sense) or not is irrelevant to me personally (see my signature). I just find it inconsistent with your claim of walking "the path of Christ as best as I can.".
> "Why does it offend you?" The only thing offending me is your name written next to "INTJ" - because of your immature behavior.


No, but if I don't find it blasphemous then it doesn't conflict with my religion does it? Not just that, if it didn't offend you then why did you post that? Why would my claiming to be an INTJ offend you? I am not really speaking for you am I? How many questions am I going to ask? 

No it just simply doesn't conflict and it draws more attention. It's kind of a habit anyway, and I have been known to get forceful with what I think, which if I remember right can be very INTJ-like. The intent was not to be immature, no matter the definition you put under the word, so I would apologize if I had ill-intent but then the wasted words would be an insult to you, which again, is not my intent.


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

All of these posts have confused me... 

I do agree that Jesus was most likely an INFJ though.


----------

